# HBA1C



## Edgar (Nov 17, 2019)

I go for my results tomorrow. Wish me luck!. 52 mmol last year, lost some weight so hoping to get below the diabetes threshold this time!


----------



## Robin (Nov 17, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## Toucan (Nov 17, 2019)

Fingers crossed for you Robin, we look forward to hearing how it goes.
Hope that all your hard work with weight loss shows up in the results. Whatever though, hope you are feeling a lot better any way without carrying those extra pounds around.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 17, 2019)

Good luck. I hope you are thrilled with your results


----------



## SueEK (Nov 17, 2019)

We all wish you well with your results, please do let us know how you get on x


----------



## Edgar (Nov 18, 2019)

Whoops!   Gone up to 54! Don't know what I'm doing wrong. I have an appointment with my GP on 10 December to discuss!


----------



## Drummer (Nov 18, 2019)

The first question is always - are you monitoring your blood glucose levels, and the second, what are you eating?
Weightloss is no guarantee of lower blood glucose, though you'd never have guessed it, the way it is put forward as the panacea for all ills. Exercise is, apparently the way to prevent illness - I heard it on the telly so it has to be right.


----------



## Edgar (Nov 18, 2019)

my gp advised me against doing the fingerprick tests and I generally watch what I eat. But sometimes I stray but try to eat healthily. See what he says when I see him.


----------



## Bob700 (Nov 18, 2019)

Best of luck, mine was Hb1ac 41 got the results on Friday I was well pleased, it used to be a lot higher


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 18, 2019)

Edgar said:


> my gp advised me against doing the fingerprick tests and I generally watch what I eat. But sometimes I stray but try to eat healthily. See what he says when I see him.


yes they are good at advising Type 2's don't need to test when in all honesty testing is the only way to truly know what affect things are having on you as an individual xx


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 18, 2019)

Someone likened not testing to driving along the road without a speedometer. The only way you know that you are on or under the speed limit is to check your speedo. No point in not checking and just waiting for a speeding ticket to come through the letter box or the Doc to tell you that your HbA1c is too high in 3 or 6 months and then without testing not knowing what to do to reduce it.
The reason doctors do not recommend people testing is because they cannot afford to fund Type 2 diabetics with test strips anymore and they have no understanding about how individual everyone's response to food is. So they could feed 2 diabetics exactly the same thing and one might spike massively and the other one barely see a blip.
Eating "healthy" is not really that relevant because there is no real consensus on what healthy is. Eating to keep your BG levels in the normal range is what is healthy for a diabetic and a meter will tell you that.


----------



## Billy Bob (Dec 24, 2019)

Got my 3 monthly result today 31st may 73 , 23rd sept 49 , 18th dec 44
cholesterol 4.4, blood pressure 109/67, weight 94 Kg , bmi 29.01 kg/m2.
Medication 2.5 mg Ramapril , 1000 mg Sukato and told to reduce my weekly Ozempic jab  from 0. 50 mg to 0.25 mg over the next 2 week then stop.
Have a great Christmas everyone


----------

